# Turbinoplasty question



## bella2

Hi, I'm new to ENT coding and was looking for advice on a cpt code for a turbinoplasty, thanks in advance for all responses


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

30140 (submucous resection of inferior turbinate partial or complete) 
If the description of the submucous resection of the turbinates reflect that the physician entered/incised the mucosa and for the most part preserved it.    

30130 (Excision of inferior turbinates partial or complete) if the surgeon fully excises the turbinates


----------

